# failed grooming



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

I took McKenzie yesterday for a grooming. The groomer looked at her and said "please don't make me cut that beautiful hair" and said she is a beautiful little girl. I love the love hair too but it is so hard to keep it from matting and I comb her every day. Any suggestions?


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Going to be watching this post closely....


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a thought... perhaps you might want to consider going to another Groomer??? 

I too had just made the decision about three weeks ago to have Chrissy cut down since her hair has been growing long for four years. I just could not keep up with it anymore and I think that I madee the best decision to have her hair cut. She still looks adorable, just shorter and it is so much easier for both of us.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I was feeling kind of low over the weekend and didn't brush MiMi completely. Today I spent three...yes three hours brushing her. I'm retired, but even so, I fall behind for a day or two and it is a disaster. Then there is Ray...he comes second. Sigh, I love that gorgeous long haired little girl...and Ray looks absolutely clownish with his long hair. One major set back...and they will both need to be shaved. It is not an easy choice.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know the feeling,I clipped mine down after having them in coat for 8 years. But we have 4 and we travel a lot now and Al insisted that I get them clipped... I took two to the groomer adn they didn't do it the way I'd asked so I actually retrimmed them. After that I clipped down my other two crying as I did it,hating to see all that beautiful silky hair go..
I'm really liking the short hair,it's easy to get them ready to go and bath and grooming time, used to be a 2-3 hour ordeal for each is an easy 2-3 hours, for all 5 put together...
I do miss their long coats,everytime I see a full coated fluff but trust me,it's so much easier,plus you can still keep the hair on their head and ears long for bows....
They can wear coats and I can keep collars on them all the time w/o matts...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with Snuggles Mom Find another groomer or make it very clear to this one that it's your decision and your dog. If you get a Town and country cut as many of us have here with short body and long legs, tail and ears you still get that look without the grooming nightmare. Life is so much easier for us now


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I agree with Snuggles Mom Find another groomer or make it very clear to this one that it's your decision and your dog. If you get a Town and country cut as many of us have here with short body and long legs, tail and ears you still get that look without the grooming nightmare. Life is so much easier for us now


I would tell the groomer what you want. My Sammie is short and I thought I had a lot work keeping him combed. I can't imagine what your going through daily. 
Good Luck and post pics after you take the plunge. 


Sue
Thanks for telling the name of Tyler's cut. I didn't know there were diff names. How cool. I'm going for town & country.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammie said:


> I would tell the groomer what you want. My Sammie is short and I thought I had a lot work keeping him combed. I can't imagine what your going through daily.
> Good Luck and post pics after you take the plunge.
> 
> 
> ...


Kandis - the best thing to do is grab some pix from here of cuts you like and take them along and explain with them. Town and country to one could mean something different to another so best to go the show and tell route I think there'a a puppy cut thread on SM that had a lot of pix or copy siggies or pix or ask someone to send you an e-mail attachment. I've had members ask me for one.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

I took two pictures with me to show the groomer. I guess I changed my mind so easily because I really do love the long hair. I will post a picture tomorrow after I get her brushed. She's my little blind girl that I've posted about before on this forum and I keep the hair around her eyes alittle long so people won't stare at her eyes. I have always had yorkies so this is my first maltese and I think she is gorgeous but that's her mom talking.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks. Will do. Good idea, she might look at me like town & what?? 
With two bald chicken legs (one front & one back) it will be many months. I am still growing out all his face too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

anniernc said:


> I took two pictures with me to show the groomer. I guess I changed my mind so easily because I really do love the long hair. I will post a picture tomorrow after I get her brushed. She's my little blind girl that I've posted about before on this forum and I keep the hair around her eyes alittle long so people won't stare at her eyes. I have always had yorkies so this is my first maltese and I think she is gorgeous but that's her mom talking.


I can't wait to see her. :wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

anniernc said:


> I took two pictures with me to show the groomer. I guess I changed my mind so easily because I really do love the long hair. I will post a picture tomorrow after I get her brushed. She's my little blind girl that I've posted about before on this forum and I keep the hair around her eyes alittle long so people won't stare at her eyes. I have always had yorkies so this is my first maltese and I think she is gorgeous but that's her mom talking.



Ahhh, she sounds SO sweet. Can't wait to see her in her new cut. I bet they prefer shorter coats with spring/ coming on. 
xoxo


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I did see a post somewhere on SM where everyone posted pics of the cuts on their fluffs - it was done so when someone did go to the groomer they could print the pictures to bring - I will look for it and post a link


----------



## NewMaltOwner (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone heard of a little lamb cut?


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's some new pictures of my beautiful McKenzie. I still haven't decided if I'm going to cut her hair.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness she's gorgeous. I would have a hard time too! My little boy does not have a nice silky coat in the first place, plus his best friend is a border terrier that he mud wrestles with every chance he gets so a long coat is not even an option for us. It would break your heart to cut it, but it would be so much easier you might get over it pretty quick.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

McKenzie is gorgeous! She looks great with her long coat, but I'm sure she would look just as cute in a shorter cut. Maybe you can take baby steps. Just cut off a little more hair each time


----------

